# False Hope...



## mzmiawallace (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi ya ladies.. I'm on my first IVF cycle.. 1st didn't work  and now I'm on the 2nd go with frozen embryos . I had my transfer on Thur 10th March but started having slight brown discharge from the 4th day onwards then starting bleeding with cramps on sunday 20th till today...  My test day was Thur 24th and I had 2 positive tests and then had bloods done on 25th and they registered 380 which she said was really good and definitely  pregnant.. had to go the weekend then feeling on top of the world but still a niggling doubt cos I'm still bleeding... they phoned earlier to say bloods are now reading 220 and that was bad news          The worse thing is I kind of knew deep down because of the bleeding and people saying it happens when your pregnant sometimes just gave me false hope...    so sad xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

I´m so so sorry for your loss    Take some time to grieve for your special little one. I think we all cling on to any glimmer of hope that we can because we so desperately want it to be true. I´m sorry it didn´t come true for you this time.
 Katxxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah, im doing the whole 'false hope' thing myself right now, with slightly different circumstances but setting myself up for a fall no doubt.  i had been having low abdominal ache since just before ET.  6 days after ET this got much worse and ultimately i started to bleed, too heavily and painful to be implantation im afraid and its still happening now, over 48 hours later.  ive done a neg urine PT and the clinic has told me to expect a negative on test day.  but, like you, i keep reading about people who thought it was their period and then they got the BFP.  its my first cycle too, but we didnt get any good enough to freeze so it will be a full 2 calender months before we can try more treatment.... but to be told you are defo positive and then to see it fade away, im so very sorry for you and your partner x x


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss... I too just went through cycle #2 which ended in a negative... on our initial blood test we got a very low reading, the doctor thought may just be too early, 3 days later it had fallen... yes false hope and prayed it would have grown... we luckily have 3 froxen embryos which we intend to use soon but not holding out much for that as we have to wait and see if they actually thaw out  

 to all


----------

